# 1ofthe best herfs I've had so far, thxs chip



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

I must say this has been1of the best herfs I've had so far, thxs2CHIP.:tu
Well the Kasr box pass came to chip2day&then2me and n1day.(fast right) I got this big box (which chip will post pics of later) and said danggggg what a surprise. He gave me my bomb and must I say (wow) thxs chip.

We had some of the most intelligent conversation (yes i was included) about race, people, and all kinds off stuff. I'll tell u like I told chip, when he talks I Listen. Trust me I listen!o

Lets just say I think we just got a lil closer in a very good way with the understanding we both have about life. (altho the age is so far off) Here r some of the pics we took, only had a few because we didnt have time to take many cause we were have such good convo and smoking some very nice sticks. Ill post the takes and puts in the proper thread (kasr thread)

We both agreed that CS is the place where people of all kinds can get 2gether no matter of where your from and have a good time&thats what we did 2day. Yall have a good evening.:tg


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

another of chip


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

good times just follow you around dont they booker???


glad ya had a good visit :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

shaggy said:


> *good times just follow you around dont they booker???*
> 
> glad ya had a good visit :tu


what u talking about


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

Booker, I think that a whole bunch of it is you. We have never met but your personality comes through in our exchanges and I count you a friend who I have not met yet. Paul


----------



## Tuxguy (Jun 5, 2007)

Thats great guys:tu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That sounds like a excellent day spent!A belated Happy Birthday too Chip:ss


----------



## qwerty1500 (Feb 24, 2006)

It's rare to make connections like that. Well ... what did you smoke?


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

I don't believe it !!

Chip is that one of those lusturious Davidoffs you had at the MMH !!! :r

Booker, I herfed with Chip and he is a great Botl to herf with. I never laughed so hard that day.

You guys look like you had some great cigars there.....:tu

Chip..........any full ones in the ashtray..............:r


Glad you guys had such a good time together herfin........nothing like it in my book....:tu

And a Be-lated Happy Birthday as well Chip.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Well done you two, we gotta herf when I get home, thats all there is to it.:tu

Chip's birthday.....HB bro:bl


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> I don't believe it !!
> 
> Chip is that one of those lusturious Davidoffs you had at the MMH !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

taltos said:


> Booker, I think that a whole bunch of it is you. We have never met but your personality comes through in our exchanges and I count you a friend who I have not met yet. Paul


This guy types like me:r( i understand him) Hey man im me and all ways will be me no matter what. That what me and chip was talking about. The way my folks raised me is2treat every1like people not matter what color there skin is U Know...... Thxs for the compl and hope we can get a lil closed by trading or herfing 1day:tu


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Booker gave me a PLPC, my first one, although I did grab one out of the pass.
Booker was smoking a Choix Supreme, I believe.
Very good sticks, but I coulda been smokin dirt and enjoyed myself.
Booker has the rare talent of making you feel welcome, and important. Don't pay him any attention though, even my wife does not listen to me.

If ya ever get the chance to herf with him, take it. You won't meet a better person anywhere.

and no full ones in the ashtray.....we were nubbin em...:r

BTW...you can see the two part box behind me....this pass has gotten huge.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

You two are two of a kind, and I mean that in a good way.









and 




Ahem....






Don't think I didn't see those marlboros, either, Chipster. :mn:fu



I would pay a dollar to be a fly on the wall listening to the nights conversation. Hell, I'd pay five bucks and a cheap cigar! Better make it a churchill or bigger, though, I think there was a lot of conversing going on, by the looks of the verbal lubricants on the table.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

chip said:


> Booker gave me a PLPC, my first one, although I did grab one out of the pass.
> Booker was smoking a Choix Supreme, I believe.
> Very good sticks, but I coulda been smokin dirt and enjoyed myself.
> Booker has the rare talent of making you feel welcome, and important. Don't pay him any attention though, even my wife does not listen to me.
> ...


Awww chip sounds like u like me



replicant_argent said:


> You two are two of a kind, and I mean that in a good way
> 
> I would pay a dollar to be a fly on the wall listening to the nights conversation. Hell, I'd pay five bucks and a cheap cigar! Better make it a churchill or bigger, though, I think there was a lot of conversing going on, by the looks of the verbal lubricants on the table.


Just get a plan ticket and come on down, we will make sure u feel right at home.


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm glad you guys had a good one. Next time let a guy know I wanna be a part of your reindeer games too.

Is that a bottle of Taylor Fladgate Port you're holding Book?

That's some good stuff. :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Dirty Dee said:


> I'm glad you guys had a good one. Next time let a guy know I wanna be a part of your reindeer games too.
> 
> *Is that a bottle of Taylor Fladgate Port you're holding Book?*
> 
> That's some good stuff. :dr


Yes it is, chip gifted it to me:al might crackit 2day.
Hey im thinking about going out to Mark house this weekend whatch ya up2


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sounds like you two bastages need a room! :r:r

I know that was a good time, great conversation and cigars with two pretty damn good fellers. Thanks fer the pics Booker.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

floydp said:


> Sounds like you two bastages need a room! :r:r
> 
> I know that was a good time, great conversation and cigars with two pretty damn good fellers. Thanks fer the pics Booker.


hey hey now none of that
now. it was truly a great experience and even better conversation chip is a class act and for those that haven't herfed with him u must put him on that list.


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

ok hes on my list


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

smokehouse said:


> ok hes on my list


Hey lets invite him out this saturday if he's not busy


----------

